# review appointment with rfc



## sweetie pie (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, I have just got my letter for our review appointment with the rfc. We had our first cycle of icsi in july which sadly ended 8 weeks into my pregnancy. While we have been waiting for this app we got a letter to say that we had reached the top of the private list. I sent the letter back to say that we would like to take the private one.  Does anyone know how long i will have to wait before we can start tx again? we have our app in november.  I also have an app to go to origin for a consultation in 2 weeks but have heard some bad reports about them this last while and now i am in 2 minds about going there,the only thing is that they would be able to start tx rite away. I would love to stay at the rfc but i dont want to wait. Can anyone shead any light on this for me please. Thanks sweetie xx


----------

